# Basic negative question



## flyingPhoto (Jul 3, 2021)

What does it mean when you get darked out frames between sections of fully exposed and developed frames?  

I had issues with getting the film on the reel and ended up touching it alot in spots trying to keep it working, but i cant believe that would result in sections of 4 or 5 frames being blacked out..


----------



## Strodav (Jul 3, 2021)

My guess is you accidentally tripped the shutter with the lens cover on giving you an unexposed frame.  Do you normally advance after taking a shot even if you are going to turn off the camera?  Do you remember having to advance the film unexpectedly when turning on the camera?


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jul 3, 2021)

Dont have a lens cap for my Ftbs.. always use the film advance after taking an exposure and i use the shutter button lock like a nun uses rosary beads

I did some really hard looking on them, and one of the frames has just enough detail to show lace window curtain, so i THINK i was trying to get a photo through the window and instead i got over exposure. 

negatives look alot better then with cinestill monobath. 

Finally can see DENSITY  on some being way way over board, ie very very dark but i can see the whole image still.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2021)

Intermittent fault in shutter.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jul 4, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Intermittent fault in shutter.


i thought that, but there are no short frame dimensions. every frame is full sized as the rest, consistent and boringly precise spaces between frames. 
   intermittent shutter would have gaps, and short frame widths

i can see faint outline of window curtain in one, and ill say over exposed, badly over exposed.  

the camera manual uses one tiny illustration, ftb, showing "proper alignment" of match needle system.  the proper alignment has the needle 100% centered upon the needle holding the circle. 

 looks like clock hands at 12 noon or midnight.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2021)

Where did you find a battery for an FTb?  I thought they were discontinued years ago.

Just because the metering system works doesn't mean the shutter functions perfectly 100% of the time.  They are, after all, machines.  The best way to check a shutter for timing is use a special timer.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jul 4, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Where did you find a battery for an FTb?  I thought they were discontinued years ago.
> 
> Just because the metering system works doesn't mean the shutter functions perfectly 100% of the time.  They are, after all, machines.  The best way to check a shutter for timing is use a special timer.


its called converting the camera by having a person with the skill to install a schlotsky diode between the meter system and the batter allowing you to use the modern alkaline battery. It works. camera also had shutter cleaned, adjusted, and timed.  Spent a good bit of cash to do so..


----------



## StephenBatey (Jul 4, 2021)

If overexposure is severe, it suggests one or more of the following to me:

Shutter speed inaccurate

Meter set to wrong speed

Inaccurate meter

Lens not stopping down


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> its called converting the camera by having a person with the skill to install a schlotsky diode between the meter system and the batter allowing you to use the modern alkaline battery. It works. camera also had shutter cleaned, adjusted, and timed.  Spent a good bit of cash to do so..



Still sounds like a mechanical issue.  The diode and alkaline battery have no bearing on the function of the shutter.


----------

